# TiVo Bolt sound volume changes drastically when using Quick Mode



## web1b (Oct 3, 2006)

Whenever I try using QuickMode, the volume drops severely. I see the same issue regardless of whether I play sound through the TV speakers or use external audio. 

It’s getting really annoying to have to keep raising the volume to use quick mode and then lower it again for live tv. 

It only happens with the Bolt. I can use Quick Mode through a TiVo Mini in another room and the sound remains constant whether whether I use quick mode or not. So, that shows there is nothing inherent about QuickMode that requires the sound level to drop. 

Is there a fix or adjustment for this on the Bolt?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Thankfully, I don't have this issue at all.


----------



## web1b (Oct 3, 2006)

I tried changing the TiVo audio settings from Dolby to PCM and it “solved” it by making the volume low whether I use quick mode or not.
I have to turn the volume way up and it doesn’t change when I toggle quick mode on and off.

With Dolby sound enabled, the audio at normal speed matches the other video outputs, buts is low with quick mode. With PCM enabled, it’s consistently low on TiVo, but still normal volume on other outputs.

So, if I switch the television to a different video output with PCM set, the sound is blasting way too high for anything else.
This is only a solution that will work for those who don’t use their TV for anything else other than the TiVo.


----------



## inthewoods (Feb 21, 2005)

web1b said:


> I tried changing the TiVo audio settings from Dolby to PCM and it "solved" it by making the volume low whether I use quick mode or not.
> I have to turn the volume way up and it doesn't change when I toggle quick mode on and off.
> 
> With Dolby sound enabled, the audio at normal speed matches the other video outputs, buts is low with quick mode. With PCM enabled, it's consistently low on TiVo, but still normal volume on other outputs.
> ...


It may or may not be of any help to you, but some TVs have a volume trim feature that can compensate for volume differences between inputs.

Virtually all modern receivers do have this in case you could use an external receiver for input switching. For example: Adjusting the audio playback level of the input sources

-Tony


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

I drive my audio system from the optical out of the Tivo or TV and do not have this issue with either...


----------

